# Television in PT........What are my options



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello All,
The time is fast approaching when I will need to make a decision about the Television, or more precisely the Satellite Television.

My requirements are pretty straightforward.
1. Registered to our Portugal address
2. Must include Golf channels (as many as possible)
3. Preference would be Sky but would consider Zon or Meo
4. Multi-room required
5. Cable is not an option either now or in foreseeable future.

So over to the knowledgeable and experienced "forumites"....What would you do?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Rob

To the best of my knowledge, there is no really kosher/legal way to get Sky in PT at this time.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

travelling-man said:


> Rob
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, there is no really kosher/legal way to get Sky in PT at this time.


TM, that was what I thought.
I really do not fancy a "hookie" set up, I want to be kosher.

So, Zon or Meo.............any views.

Rob


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We have Meo and although it's OK, it's not great and certainly doesn't show much if any international rugby......... can't comment about the golf I'm afraid as I don't watch it. 

We get by with Filmon and Meo for what that's worth.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

travelling-man said:


> We have Meo and although it's OK, it's not great and certainly doesn't show much if any international rugby......... can't comment about the golf I'm afraid as I don't watch it.
> 
> We get by with Filmon and Meo for what that's worth.


TM

Thanks for the heads up...................I am still unsure where to go to sort this so maybe I will wait and think.

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sky can never be kosher outside UK, a close as you get is by pretending to be in UK with a Sky A/c registered to a UK address and paid via a UK Bank so nothings changed there.

You first and foremost problem is can you get a signal for Eutelsat 28A & Astra 2A/2E/2F at 28.2°E - LyngSat from where you are, personally I doubt it, maybe a PM to Maggy Crawford might help, if you can then Freeview & Sky is an option, if not then personally I think your only options are Portuguese Meo, Nos or Vodafone for Sat TV or for standard UK TV then internet

If you still want Sky, Golf then I think your probable only option is one of slingshot services from UK via internet, not cheap and legal? well that's dubious depends on how you interpret the UK TV Licencing law


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> Sky can never be kosher outside UK, a close as you get is by pretending to be in UK with a Sky A/c registered to a UK address and paid via a UK Bank so nothings changed there..........................................


Canoe, many thanks for the detailed response, I am going to assume that as acquaintances in this area get Sky via a dish then I am able to get access.
The issue of course is how to get access, kosher or otherwise !!
I shall investigate this further but our internet is so variable that we struggle to get Filmon to work effectively.

I shall persevere and thanks for the heads up re Maggie.

Rob


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

robc said:


> Canoe, many thanks for the detailed response, I am going to assume that as acquaintances in this area get Sky via a dish then I am able to get access.
> The issue of course is how to get access, kosher or otherwise !!
> I shall investigate this further but our internet is so variable that we struggle to get Filmon to work effectively.
> 
> ...


Hi Rob 

We where at my brothers tonight and as Krystyna wanted to watch X factor my brother put it on for her. He tells use that his internet is at less than 1mg and X factor ran without a problem. We use Filmon all the time and we are only just a little over 1mb and we have no problem. Also give Camposat a try it owrks and has just UK TV programs on it.

I do know two couples in Gois with a dish size of 1.8m and they have no problem with UK TV since moving from 1.5m to a dish size of 1.8m.

Fred


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Providing you can get a signal then access to Sky is relatively straightforward their are still companies/people in Portugal who can handle the formalties for you or DIY you could simply piggyback an existing account who orders extra receivers which you use here sort out packages and reimburse them or you open an account at a UK address and again bring receivers out


----------

